# Power strip lighting



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm getting a power strip light for my 100gal, Current USA Orbit 72" 4 x 96 Watt Power Compact Strip Light W/6 Lunar Lights thats 384 watts is that enough for a planted tank just for a semi planted tank
if this is enough what type of plants would be good


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats too much. id try to stay in the 2-3w per gallon.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You could do a very heavily planted tank with that but you'd probably need a CO2 system to keep up with the photosynthesis all those plants would be doing under that kind of light.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Thats a good lighting system for a salt water tank, but yeah, I would do something a little less perhaps.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

xexexe this is a







lighting system......but if you go with 'difficult' plants then you have to consider more things (us others told) like substrate,Co2,fertilizer.

As now for plants you can try Glossostigma Elatinoeides or Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis for a beautifull green carpet and you can also try some of the 'red plant' family....


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all for the info i think i'm going to go with the Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis, different swords and maybe some Crystal vals as background plants..i have Seachem Flourite and sand as substrate, Seachem Flourish, getting the carbon plus co2 system


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
i also think 384watts are too much for your 100g tank


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

The lighting is a bit overkill, but you could do one of two things

1. Take one or two of the bulbs out. Make sure you're using a day light bulb. Most PC fixtures include lighting for reef tanks.

2. If you're not using an overflow, throw some duck weed in there. That will block out a lot of light once it starts replicating. Not to mention the stuff sucks up nitrates like crazy. If the duckweed becomes too much, just scoop it out and flush it, it'll be back by the next week


----------

